# Problem mit Herr der ringe schlacht um mittelerde + addon hexenkönig



## .WOW GAMER. (11. Dezember 2009)

hi
ich weiß das das forum hier ein hdro forum ist nur ich dachte das es immernoch das beste ist um mein problem zu lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auf eminem neuen pc ( win 7 64 bit home premium ) Herr der ringe schlacht um mittelerde 2 und das addon instaliert.Leider kann ich das programm nicht starten nach dem ladebildschirm kommt, das das programm nicht funktioniert .
Habe schon viele "guides" zu dem problem gelesen allerdings hat mir nichts davon geholfen
weiß einer von euch rat?
lg
Simon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (11. Dezember 2009)

Haste schon probiert das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten?


Edit:

Vielleicht hilft dir der _Thread_ auch weiter.
(Auf Seite 2 gibt der TE eine Problemlösung an, probiers einfach aus und meld dich wenns nich klappt)


----------



## PaluppenPaul (11. Dezember 2009)

Herr der Ringe-Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 ?...hallo?

Ich falle vom Glauben ab langsam!

Wer es nicht schafft,Herr der Ringe Online zu installieren,sollte dann doch im wow delta bleiben.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (11. Dezember 2009)

sorry...du meinst das offline spiel,kk..weiss auch nicht,frag dein kumpel oder so.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich fall vom Glauben ab! Wer es nicht schafft, den Startpost zu lesen, sollte dann doch im wow delta bleiben. Dies ist ein Witz


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (11. Dezember 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fall vom Glauben ab! Wer es nicht schafft, den Startpost zu lesen, sollte dann doch im wow delta bleiben. Dies ist ein Witz


omg les richtig bitte ich meine nicht herr der ringe Online!
Aber danke an die nützliche antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im kompitabilitätsmodus tuts leider auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich probier jetzt mal die anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit : sry hab mich verlesen habe nicht dich sodnern den andern da oben gemeint der hdro meint^^ sry


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (11. Dezember 2009)

so habe jetzt die Anleitung ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Dezember 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> omg les richtig bitte ich meine nicht herr der ringe Online!
> Aber danke an die nützliche antwort
> 
> 
> ...



Einmal geht der witz noch: Wer es nicht schafft, den richtigen Beitrag zu quoten und zu editieren, der soll doch bitte im wow delta bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (11. Dezember 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> so habe jetzt die Anleitung ausprobiert leider ohne Erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm also wenn's weder im Kompatibilitätsmodus, noch mit der Anleitung klappt, weiß ich leider keinen Rat mehr.
Admin-Rechte haste auf deinem Computer aber, oder? Neuinstallation schon probiert?


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (12. Dezember 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Hmm also wenn's weder im Kompatibilitätsmodus, noch mit der Anleitung klappt, weiß ich leider keinen Rat mehr.
> Admin-Rechte haste auf deinem Computer aber, oder? Neuinstallation schon probiert?


ja schon alles 10 mal instaliert admin rechte habe ich auch bin schon siet ner woche ran das zu instalieren..
naja trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (12. Dezember 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> ja schon alles 10 mal instaliert admin rechte habe ich auch bin schon siet ner woche ran das zu instalieren..
> naja trotzdem danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry aber dann fällt mir echt nixmehr ein...

Ich schau' mich noch n bisschen um und wenn ich doch was find' schreib ich's hier rein.


Edit:
_Hier_ is auch nochmal ne Hilfe, kannste ja auch ausprobieren. (Vista und 7 sind vom Prinzip gleich, sollte also wenn auch bei 7 funktionieren)


----------



## Teal (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich schieb den Thread mal zu PC-Technik, passt da eher hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Dezember 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> hi
> ich weiß das das forum hier ein hdro forum ist nur ich dachte das es immernoch das beste ist um mein problem zu lösen
> 
> 
> ...



Problem hatte ich mit Fallout 3. Klicke bitte mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Verknüpfung im Desktop, dann auf Eigenschaften, Kompatiblität und mache einen Haken bei "Visuelle Designs deaktivieren". Hoffe es geht dann...


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (12. Dezember 2009)

habe ich pobiert leider ohne erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem danke
naja dann muss ich auf meinem alten pc versuchen heute auf der lanparty mitzuzocken auf niedrigsten einstellungen hoffe es klappt


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs mit System neu draufmachen.


----------



## Kobold (13. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zwar schön recht lange her, doch ich kenne dies Problem.

Ich hatte mir "Schlacht um Mittelerde II" für 9,- € im Original gekauft und war hocherfreut, dass ich illegale Tricks anwenden musste, um es zum laufen zu bekommen. (Leider kann ich dies hier nicht posten).

Als Stichworte kann ich nur nennen: Ein *Ersatzfile*, welches die DVD im Laufwerk schont und eine *System.INI*, welche man mit Hilfe eines Texteditors anpassen kann. Hier kann Dir eigentlich nur Goggle weiterhelfen.

EA hatte sich nie um eine Kompatibilität zu Vista/Win 7 gekümmert. Da macht es schon Spaß, wenn man ehrlicher Kunde ist.
Doch gib nicht auf, denn man kann das gute Spiel zum laufen bekommen! Wenn auch nicht so, wie der Hersteller es erlaubt.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (13. Dezember 2009)

System? oO
wiso denn das habe win 7 erst seit nem monat drauf^^
verstehe ich jetzt nicht
und zu dem andern tipp ich werde mal googeln danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2009)

Was soll das mit der Aktualität des Systems zu tun haben? Dein Windows wird ja nicht von Tag zu Tag schlechter. Ich hatte letztens einen Fehler bereits nach 1 Woche Win 7, für den ich es neu aufspielen musste. Mach es lieber jetzt, denn es wird immer länger dauern je länger du wartest^^.


----------



## Huntergottheit (14. Dezember 2009)

als administrator ausführn? hatte bei mir mal geklapt als ich in meiner hdr zock-phase war


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (16. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was soll das mit der Aktualität des Systems zu tun haben? Dein Windows wird ja nicht von Tag zu Tag schlechter. Ich hatte letztens einen Fehler bereits nach 1 Woche Win 7, für den ich es neu aufspielen musste. Mach es lieber jetzt, denn es wird immer länger dauern je länger du wartest^^.


ich habe hdr direkt nach avira also als 2. programm auf meinem pc instaliert ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das bis dahin ( innerhalb von 20min ) schon irgendwas verändert sein soll


----------



## Ennia (17. Dezember 2009)

vergiss das mit der Windoze Neuinstallation.

Mach es wie kobold geschrieben hat. Es scheint ja wirklich nicht unter Vista/seven zu laufen. Der Kompatibilitätsmodus ist auch nur ausnahmsweise mal eine Hilfe bei solchen Problemen.

Mach dir ein Image von der CD und mounte es in einem virtuellen Laufwerk (Daemon tools zB.) und such im google nach der modifizierten ini-Datei, bzw. nach einer Anleitung zum abändern. Images mounten ist nicht illegal, solange du die orginal CD zu hause hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

